# POR/GS Game Thread



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Didn't see one yet.

Portland's getting the ball down low to Sheed, he's getting good looks, but just can't hit....:upset: 

OHHH! Darius Miles makes an immediate contribution! Grabs the rebound, then puts it in on the break!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Are you watching Miles? Why did Portland trade for this guy?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This is BULLCRAP! Why isn't this game on tv!:upset: I wanna see DMiles tear it up...ah so pissed:upset:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

sheed has 5 offensive boards after the first according to espn gamecast...


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

4 pts 2 assists 2 rebs for Miles so far.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Eric Musselman - Falta Technica


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

gamecast gave the tech to evan eschmeyer...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> This is BULLCRAP! Why isn't this game on tv!:upset: I wanna see DMiles tear it up...ah so pissed:upset:


You don't get Telemundo?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

erick dampier just had his 8th offensive rebound. after 1½ quarters...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Take it from a Bay Area resident, Damp is much improved this year. IMO he's a borderline All-Star.

STOMP


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

never heard of telemundo in my life, is it on cable?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

it's not about dampier. the warriors, as a team, shouldn't have more than 8 offensive boards after 4 quarters.

by the way, sheed+dampier = 13 offensive boards and 2 defensive so far. some boxing out, anyone?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> never heard of telemundo in my life, is it on cable?


Yes, it's a national Spanish-speaking station. You might want to run through the Spanish-speaking stations on your cable system.

Of course, the broadcasters are speaking in Spanish. If you can deal with that.....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

thanks, i'll try.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Great touch pass from Sheed to Zach!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Zach Randolph 16 pts in the 2nd quarter alone!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Not on tv here..I will just listen to it...HOW ABOUT ZACH!


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

*Dale dogging it?*

At halftime, 9 minutes of play, not one rebound.... is Davis so fed up that he is not bringing any effort?

If so, is this trying to force a trade, or just being ornery?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Dampier has 8 off. rebounds???


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

make it 10...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Richardson with 25 pts already...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I wish Wheels would say his stupid promotions a bit faster, while he was jabbering on about the stupid WWE comming to the Garden, I didn't get to hear Zach shooting his FT's......I wish this was on tv


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

after 3rd, damon has only 4 FGA. 

waiting for 4th quarter heroics...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WESLEY 4 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We are not going to win this game,we have had numerous opportunities to take the lead,and we aren't doing that,very frustrating game,even worse is that I can't see what is going on.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

How many off. boards does Dampier have??? Over 10 or what???


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WTF Blazers,seriously..WHAT THE F!!?!?!? We go out and dominate at Arco but we can't beat the F'ing GSW at home? PAHLEASE....you've got to be kidding me...maybe that win vs the Kings was just a little something posistive to make up for whats to come...I turned off the damn radio,too damn frustrating to hear "Wallace down the middle....ohh stripped by Speedy Claxton"

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

11


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> How many off. boards does Dampier have??? Over 10 or what???


He has 11 offensive and 7 defensive, 18 total boards so far.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Well, atleast DMiles had a good game.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Nice Perimeter D by the Blazers. 

ARRGH


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

warriors 9/13 behind the 3 pt line...


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Jason Rich: 7-7 from downtown. New franchise record.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

That´s impressive!!! Why is Randolph slacking on the boards??? He usually dominates...


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

WHY ARE THE BLAZERS RUNNING THE CLOCK DOWN! TIME IS THEIR ENEMY!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow thanks for the letdown Blazers, I for one really appreciate it...GSW did everything to give this one away but NOOOOOOO you had to blow it....AHHH here's to another crappy season.:upset: 

I thought we were good on our home court


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

so, it was "mr. hyde-day" today :upset:


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm glad I missed most of this game. 

What a piece of crap our guard play is. On both ends of the court.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> WHY ARE THE BLAZERS RUNNING THE CLOCK DOWN! TIME IS THEIR ENEMY!


It's over,let the game end,stop the bleeding.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Darius seemed to do real well, Qyntel just didnt get enough time and I dont think he ever will. We need to trade for a freakin PG, to start over Damon, he is hurting this team. Dale Davis plays 20 minutes and gets 1 rebound? He is trash, Vladamir is MUCH better than him. Our coach is an idiot on top of it all.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> I'm glad I missed most of this game.
> 
> What a piece of crap our guard play is. On both ends of the court.


no kidding,still ZR didn't get hardly any looks in the 2nd half...he only had 16 in 1 quarter,but lets go away from him and make crappy passes that lead to turnovers.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Miles hits a 3!

Too bad it didn't count....


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> he only had 16 in 1 quarter,but lets go away from him and make crappy passes that lead to turnovers.


Mo? Is that you?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> Darius seemed to do real well, Qyntel just didnt get enough time and I dont think he ever will. We need to trade for a freakin PG, to start over Damon, he is hurting this team. Dale Davis plays 20 minutes and gets 1 rebound? He is trash, Vladamir is MUCH better than him. Our coach is an idiot on top of it all.


Come on NASH,anyday now..Fire Cheeks...he has the worst sub pattern I think I have ever seen. Let Q start at PG...damon just can't run this team. Damon would be a good backup pg,but then he gets upset...I don't get it...whats the big deal about starting to these players...playing time is playing time to me imo.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

WTF is wrong with this team, i mean GS come on!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

5 mins for Q...WTF is that?!?!?! I thought he was the reason why we traded Jeff,because he WOULD play the point...good grief Cheeks, when I never think you couldn't be anymore stupid...you go out and prove me wrong,seemingly night in and night out.

Will someone start a FireCheeks.com website...we seriously need a coach...BADLY!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Unfortunately, 

I think Miles coming in for McInnis makes Qyntel the odd man out. With any other coach, this may not be the case...

I see Qyntel's backup point guard role translating into 40 minutes for Damon and 8 for Qyntel - as it was tonight.

I wish we would have traded Damon for Mutumbo in the offseason - that would have been great.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Speedy really ate up Qyntel - he blew by him time after time. Qyntel looked decent on offense, but he's got to learn how to defend quick PG's if Portland is going to be successful with him at the point.

Loved how Miles played. He brought energy and enthusiasm onto the court, he attacked the basket, blocked shots, went after rebounds - this team needs more of that.

I really believe that if Sheed had been able to hit some of those shots early on, this game might have turned out differently. Oh, well....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice game Darius, 12 points in 13 mins...good observation Cheeks by not playing him more


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Speedy really ate up Qyntel - he blew by him time after time. Qyntel looked decent on offense, but he's got to learn how to defend quick PG's if Portland is going to be successful with him at the point.
> 
> Loved how Miles played. He brought energy and enthusiasm onto the court, he attacked the basket, blocked shots, went after rebounds - this team needs more of that.
> ...


Then just put DA on Speedy on Q on someone else, we all know Damon prolly didn't do much better then Q did on Claxton. Its not like SPeedy can shoot just back off of him.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*uggggggggly*

This has to one of the top ugly games in Blazer history.
Dale Davis=worthless
Damon = worthless
Rasheed= worthless
Woods= worthless
Darius =so so
Wesley=so so
Ruben=out of control
Zach=outplayed
This team is not even a .500 team.

It's atrocious..


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Sheed isn't worthless,he had a bad game, Ruben isn't used to starting give him a break, Darius played great for the limited action he got, you can't blame Woods either, no one can progress when only given 5 minutes, Wesley does his job just fine, and it is not Zach's fault...he needs someone to quit making turnovers and throw a decent entry pass early on in the shot clock....but it is clear that Dale is going to get dealt imo.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: uggggggggly*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> This has to one of the top ugly games in Blazer history.
> Dale Davis=worthless
> Damon = worthless
> ...


Um u are off a bit...

rasheed= 13 pts, 9 reb, 1 st, 1 bs, had a ok game 
Woods= Um that is coachs fault only 10 min, didnt have time to get into game
Darius= had a solid game, 20 min, 12 pts, 3 reb, 4 assists, 1 bs

the rest are ok


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I just returned from what was supposed to be a Blazers game..

1: It is pretty weak that the Warriors decided to keep 4/5ths of their starters in when the game was obviously theirs. And then to keep shooting 3's, that was beyond weak. That was "karma is gonna bite you in the ***" weak.

2: Dale Davis is a waste of a roster spot. That guy is beyond pathetic. He didn't even try when he was playing. I hope they give his minutes to Stepania.

3: Damon didn't do too bad. He sure as hell didn't do good tho. He was being beaten off the dribble by Claxton like Damon was in concrete shoes. 

4: I wasn't impressed with Woods as a PG, however, it's his 1st ever real game as the "2nd PG", and it's not his "natural" position, so I don't think he did too bad. He also had that eye swollen problem.

5: Wesley and Miles were really the only bright spots. Sure, Zach had 20 points and close to 10 boards, but he just seems to be on a "I must score here" mentality. 

6: They don't understand how to do a 2 man game. Give the ball to Wesley, have him pas to another player, and watch as his man goes off to Double Zach or Rasheed. Then pass to Wesley....he shoots, and he scores.

7: Spacing is absolutey horirble on this team.

8: Dale Davis sucks so bad it warrents a 2nd reference to how much he just sucks.

9: The team desperately needs to find a PG toot sweet. 

10: I like what I saw in Miles. Some of it might have been nerves, but he missed a couple shots I'd like to think he'd normally make. He didn't have a hard time going to the hole...cept it was sometimes crowded by 3 blazers. SPACING.

suite 316 got a t-shirt thrown up to them.

I won a 100 dollar "hello gorgeous" certificate from some beauty salon in NW Portland, through a PIL booth thingy. 

I had to do it to represent all of the Wilson High grads in the state!

Like 100 bucks is gonna make me presentable...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I was alos at the game

Dale has got to go. He cant even do the one think we ask him to do....rebound/box out


Q cant play a pure PG role. If Cheeks was smart he would play Q as a PG on offensive half court sets and have DA ALWASY in when Q is playing PG so DA canhelp bring the ball up court and guard the other PG on D.


Dale sucks


Patterson is not nearly as effective as a starter. IMO we should try and package Dale and Patterson for a PG and C, but most people love Patterson so they will disagre with me.

Wallace wasnt as bad as his stats say. Give him some time to get used to C. He had some nice post moves, but left them short. It is also obvious that when Sheed plays down low he is a much better rebounder


Miles looked great. He was active on offense and D. If he had converted on a few of his biffed layups and hit his freebies he could have easily had 17 points in 20 minutes.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody have any pics of Darius in his Portland 23?


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

What scares me on these days is this is going to make NASH pull the trigger on a dumb trade because he will want to mix things up. Im not saying he is going to , but it still worry's me we shouldnt lose to teams like the clippers and GS. Especially at home.


----------



## LUMPI-44 (Jan 23, 2004)

*FACE IT!!*

FACE IT THE PORTLAND IS PATHETIC TEAM!!!

NO CHEMISTRY,NO GUTS, NOTHING..

And you are afraid of some trades...aleluja..that is the only thing that can save Portlands future!!!


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Lumpi you aint making a very good impresson on this board. Also, seems like ur turning into another Mixum, we sure do need more of those:uhoh:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: FACE IT!!*



> Originally posted by <b>LUMPI-44</b>!
> FACE IT THE PORTLAND IS PATHETIC TEAM!!!
> 
> NO CHEMISTRY,NO GUTS, NOTHING..
> ...


if u want someone to blame for alot of Portlands losses look at the COACH!! Our coach has no guts, no x and o's, no rotation , and he likes to go away from hot players when things are working.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: FACE IT!!*



> Originally posted by <b>LUMPI-44</b>!
> FACE IT THE PORTLAND IS PATHETIC TEAM!!!


ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!!!!!!

You really need to take a remedial English course or something.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Man, what a sorry game.

Miles looked pretty good on the offensive end, but he's a guy who's pretty capable of looking good in stretches, and I hope he can do it when the game's actually close.

I sat six seats down from Gary St. Jean in Seattle on Thursday night, as the Warriors were killed by the Sonics (Gary was in a constant exasperated state... I didn't have the guts to go up and introduce myself, although I'm sure I was one of the only people in the section who knew who he was) and when I was leaving I was wondering how much closer the game would have been if Murphy and NVE were there.

Similarly, now I wonder how much UGLIER it would have been if the Warriors' duo had been there.

Portland could be in a spot of trouble... :no: 

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*fred on ESPN just said*

"wow,I am surprized that Portland let themselves get beat up so bad inside tonight"
Who cares if Portland players get 15 points tonight or
whatever,when the other team was scoring at will??

There was NO effort to stop the other team.

That was my main point,rather than what each player
scored..
This team makes any team look like a championship
team.
The points that Portland players scored tonight meant
zip,when the other team so outplayed them and outscored them.They just plumb outworked them.
Jeff was sorely missed.What a break for him with the Cavs! He looks great tonight.
Damon and Woods were horrid as point guards.
However with a tanked season it is ok.
Wallace was soft around the basket.
Zach is playing zero defense.

The other night against Sac,they lost a 10 point lead with 55 seconds to play..

Did most of you see the game??
It was on the NBA main channel.

Dampier and Speedy were hands down the best players
on the court. J.Rich was huge.
They were unstoppable!


----------

